# Heat Treatments Drag GTR Update



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Well its hittinng the track on the 5th of January to try and set some new records again. It has slowly been rebuilt over the last couple of months with the same setup as run previosly done on its pb of 7.57 . It went on the dyno in the last few days also for a quick tune up by Andre Simon


Here are some pics form the rebuild


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Truely Amazing!!!

Bob


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Is that Reese with the screwdriver? Not often you see the driver getting his hands dirty.
That intercooler looks monstrous.


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Massive !


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> Is that Reese with the screwdriver? Not often you see the driver getting his hands dirty.
> That intercooler looks monstrous.


Yeah it is - these pics and info were pulled off the website, I don't know why he didn't just link to that. Also, the setup ISN'T exactly the same as when it ran the 7.57. Its running a bigger turbo and a few other changes as far as I understand, they are intending on going quicker.

Check for updates here: HTL Racing - Workshop


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

that laptop is about to fall off that crate!

how much power did it make?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Wouldn't have a clue. I doubt they will tell either - they never gave a clear indication of the cars previous setup while it was running, though it sounds like it was ~1400hp @ hubs. I look forward to seeing it next weekend, might get a bit of an idea of what its packing after that.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

where is this running ???


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Car*

That's not a car its an engineering masterpiece 

Would love to see it run and hopefully it will beat their previous PB. Just shows you don't have to be sponsired or be JUN or HKS to make a car go fast.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> where is this running ???


It will be running next on the 5th of January 2008 at Meremere in New Zealand, basically its home track.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

OK the car never ended up running at that meet, sounds like they may have had issues keeping the head down - not sure. Anyway, they've reported its all tuned up to 35psi at least and seems happy enough so they are going to be racing it at the NZDRA nationals in Masterton NZ this weekend (2nd/3rd Feb). Should be a bit of fun.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks awesome & be interesting to see if they can drop their times further  

I wouldnt bet against it at all  :bowdown1: 




Lith said:


> OK the car never ended up running at that meet, sounds like they may have had issues keeping the head down - not sure. Anyway, they've reported its all tuned up to 35psi at least and seems happy enough so they are going to be racing it at the NZDRA nationals in Masterton NZ this weekend (2nd/3rd Feb). Should be a bit of fun.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> I wouldnt bet against it at all  :bowdown1:


thats not the spirit John, you have to bet on everything


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

lol - the only pink slips i would ever play are on juiced on PS3  



Andy W said:


> thats not the spirit John, you have to bet on everything


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That looks serious


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This car did a few runs this weekend at a drag meet at Meremere, ran as fast as 7.85 @ 176mph as far as I understand. As usual it'll be on the lower "settings" of its current set up and they'll wind the power up as they come to grips with it, given that they have gone over 190mph with a smaller turbo and a stickier track with its old setup - there should be some fun times ahead.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ahhh great machine.

Good luck to the boys.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah its pretty mean, I stand corrected - it actually went 7.80 @ 182mph on the day, I just reported a random time I was told about. Apparently done on aging slicks etc, concerningly fast really.

Damn shame NZ and the UK are the opposite sides of the globe, imagine getting some of collective fast Skylines onto one strip at the same time!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Brilliant time & they must be getting used to the new clutch set up pretty quickly now then :smokin: 

How's the 350 Z coming on ?




Lith said:


> Yeah its pretty mean, I stand corrected - it actually went 7.80 @ 182mph on the day, I just reported a random time I was told about. Apparently done on aging slicks etc, concerningly fast really.
> 
> Damn shame NZ and the UK are the opposite sides of the globe, imagine getting some of collective fast Skylines onto one strip at the same time!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like its slowly (!?) but surely coming along. Last they said, they are doing exhaust manifolds and other bits of fabrication for the motor to sit nice and do its thing. Got some ok sized huffers:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

stunning!!!! 
come on and good luck!!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Monster. This a masterpiece. Would love to see it run.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

As the days start cooling in the UK, the New Zealand drag season approaches and the various top runners have been busy. Our fastest import ran a 6.73 @ 206mph in Oz in the last month, and are still coming to grips with the set so could do quicker yet. Heat Treatment's 350Z is still in the build but is getting very near being ready, and last but definitely not least - they have posted pics of what some may say is "the shiniest":










The new motivation for the Heat Treatment's GTR is finished and ready to go back in, and no doubt a few other little tweaks on the mission to make and harness more aggression. Probably not a moment too soon with Godzilla Motorsport's GTR which has been moving to within striking distance, they are really leaning on it now - running a 1.25s 60ft this weekend but having a moment and kissing a wall in what probably would have otherwise been a real scorcher of a run.

Should be some good times in the coming months


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh yeah,here we go,bring on the 6.5s.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Oh yeah,here we go,bring on the 6.5s.


Will be easy once they bring the car back here and run on our down hill tracks :thumbsup:

Seriously though, the 6.7 celica is in the very early stages of development, I wouldn't be at all surpsrised to see it run sub 6.50's / 215mph+ within the comming season.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Will be easy once they bring the car back here and run on our down hill tracks :thumbsup:


Would be interesting to see if people decide this is an uphill or a downhill track from this angle haha. This is a really old video of back in the days when the R32 still bore a rego plate and a general street car resemblance haha:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW8aj4jfC1U

Must have been a good 5 years ago or so? Can't remember.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Seriously though, the 6.7 celica is in the very early stages of development, I wouldn't be at all surpsrised to see it run sub 6.50's / 215mph+ within the comming season.
> 
> Rob


Yep, agree 100%. In other filthy-rotten-2J news, Tony Wedlock went 6.70 @ 187-ish mph on an off-very-early pass. Dang!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

What the, you guys been into the rocket fuel again.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Lith said:


> Would be interesting to see if people decide this is an uphill or a downhill track from this angle haha. This is a really old video of back in the days when the R32 still bore a rego plate and a general street car resemblance haha:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW8aj4jfC1U
> 
> Must have been a good 5 years ago or so? Can't remember.



I think you can safely say that is a downhill track there.That has to be an advantage then to the car and its times and doesnt show the cars true/genuine times???


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Talk about flogging a dead horse. Raced at Meremere many times, walked the length of the track a few times. It may be bumpy but it's not downhill.

Cars in NZ have also backed up times on tracks in Australia. Nothing to dispute about the times achieved in NZ. Track meets official requirements/standards.

I guess there are people out there that will never accept the times other quicker people have run until they race on their tracks.

My son is currently in London, maybe I should ship his GTR to him so he can race at tracks in the UK to compare them against times he's run in NZ


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

hytech said:


> Talk about flogging a dead horse. Raced at Meremere many times, walked the length of the track a few times. It may be bumpy but it's not downhill.
> 
> Cars in NZ have also backed up times on tracks in Australia. Nothing to dispute about the times achieved in NZ. Track meets official requirements/standards.
> 
> ...


Well unless im blind,thats a downhill slope/gentle gradiant.Whatever you want to call it,but that is clearly down hill from looking at the video.

Could heat treatments back up that time at Santa Pod or Shakespear raceway though??

Thats the million dollar question.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Heat Treatments 7.57 run at Willowbank Oz. The video makes it look like this track is going slightly uphill. 

YouTube - heat treatment gtr 7.57 jambo 06

But I'm sure there will people out there who have doubts about this track also.


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*IRISH GTR*



Irish GTR said:


> Well unless im blind,thats a downhill slope/gentle gradiant.Whatever you want to call it,but that is clearly down hill from looking at the video.
> 
> Could heat treatments back up that time at Santa Pod or Shakespear raceway though??
> 
> Thats the million dollar question.



yes you are blind, and clearly havn't a clue what your talking about. go away, nothing for people like you to see here ...idiot!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> Could heat treatments back up that time at Santa Pod or Shakespear raceway though??
> 
> Thats the million dollar question.


Nah its a worthless question. The reason it holds a world record is it backed its up on a completely legal track so anyone who counts doesn't question them. For interests sake it did its record times on a different track to the one I posted the video of.... and I'm pretty sure every track it has run on it has done sub 7.8s runs. 

Off the top of my head that would be Taupo International Dragway (which is a race track), Masterton motorplex (which is a completely flat airstrip complete with painted lines up it - that must be fun with a 1400hp+ GTR), Champion dragway (which from what I've seen of some of the UK cars running is anything to go by, I wouldn't want to see them run here as we might end up needing a tow truck), and of course Willowbank. I can't remember off hand if its run at Ruapuna or not.

Its very very safe to say if it ran on your strips it would blow you away - but I very much hope it doesn't go there, not because I think it wouldn't run the times.... but because I don't want to see whining doubters becoming fans from back in the day and acting like the HT GTR is something to do with the UK because it ran stupid numbers on your soil too.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Well unless im blind,thats a downhill slope/gentle gradiant.Whatever you want to call it,but that is clearly down hill from looking at the video.
> 
> Could heat treatments back up that time at Santa Pod or Shakespear raceway though??
> 
> Thats the million dollar question.


Meremere is a terrible track, its up and down like a roller coaster, it is still well withing LEGAL guidelines for a strip and it has been proven the elevation at the finish line is within inches of the elevation at the start line so it is NOT downhill anything like you think and even if it was up to 4 meters lower at the finish line or 1% (which it isn't) that is still a LEGAL track.

I'm sure HT would have no problem running 7s at the pod, the funny cars and top fuelers run there and run well so there's no reason for you guys to blame your slow 60fts on the Pods surface.

Rather than just doughting anything that you havn't done yourself, try thinking about what your doing wrong and ways you can improve to get closer to how it is being done by others?

I'm pretty sure you'd find you wouldn't magicly run better at Merermere if you were to come and have a go, in fact you'd probably go slower due to the poor surface and undulations. :wavey:

Rob


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

jesus son ofGod said:


> yes you are blind, and clearly havn't a clue what your talking about. go away, nothing for people like you to see here ...idiot!


Shut the fcuk up you class twat with a name and attitude like that.:chairshot


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Well... whatever people may think 

Its the fastest and the car to beat, i cant wait for it to get back out again.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Well... whatever people may think
> 
> Its the fastest and the car to beat, i cant wait for it to get back out again.
> 
> Rob


Now thats how it should be :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Strange how people who are actually out there involved in doing it at the top level such as Tweenie have a totally different respect for how hard it is to get such good results.

Not many top level guys are knockers, its usually the "hangers on" who talk most of the shyte,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Well unless im blind,thats a downhill slope/gentle gradiant.Whatever you want to call it,but that is clearly down hill from looking at the video.


Mmmmmmmm, Unless I'm blind, it looks like this 7.5 run was done over 1340ft not a 1320ft, imagine what he could do on a run that wasn't "S" shaped :chuckle:

YouTube - Heat Treatments Skyline GT-R R32 [email protected] mph


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now thats how it should be :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Strange how people who are actually out there involved in doing it at the top level such as Tweenie have a totally different respect for how hard it is to get such good results.
> 
> ...


Well Rob you were slinging it around on this fourm a while ago as were a few other big name tuners/race car owners mocking one another and hijacking threads that had nothing to do with you and basicly talking pish.

So you aint no angel either.:chuckle:


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*REPLY*



Irish GTR said:


> Shut the fcuk up you class twat with a name and attitude like that.:chairshot



Class twat...eh ok 
if anyones a twat its you, with the verbal diarea you keep spitting out of your mouth, Your talkin shite, and clearly are under educated on the subject of drag racing, ergo dont leave stupid comments, and now i see your trying to have a dig at RIPS in one of your other posts... seriously go away before you make an even bigger dope of yourself.


Jesus has spoken


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lith said:


> Nah its a worthless question. The reason it holds a world record is it backed its up on a completely legal track so anyone who counts doesn't question them. For interests sake it did its record times on a different track to the one I posted the video of.... and I'm pretty sure every track it has run on it has done sub 7.8s runs.
> 
> Off the top of my head that would be Taupo International Dragway (which is a race track), Masterton motorplex (which is a completely flat airstrip complete with painted lines up it - that must be fun with a 1400hp+ GTR), Champion dragway (which from what I've seen of some of the UK cars running is anything to go by, I wouldn't want to see them run here as we might end up needing a tow truck), and of course Willowbank. I can't remember off hand if its run at Ruapuna or not.
> 
> Its very very safe to say if it ran on your strips it would blow you away - but I very much hope it doesn't go there, not because I think it wouldn't run the times.... but because I don't want to see whining doubters becoming fans from back in the day and acting like the HT GTR is something to do with the UK because it ran stupid numbers on your soil too.


As Lith says....It has run on many tracks, And has near enough done the same times, The amount of "Downhill" that any of the speced tracks would do absolutely nothing to improve the time it has set.

Yes, It has run a Ruapuna....Up against the Croydens GTR (which destroyed it's Plenum when the Nos overboosted) and the Heat Treatments team came close to beating their record there (was an older record).

This thing is awesome to watch in person...Sounds like WWIII could be coming down the track!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Well Rob you were slinging it around on this fourm a while ago as were a few other big name tuners/race car owners mocking one another and hijacking threads that had nothing to do with you and basicly talking pish.
> 
> So you aint no angel either.:chuckle:


Correct I like to dish it out and I love a good wind up, and most of it is in jest.

I certainly don't go round saying what is proven to be true is rubbish or that a car had an unfair advantage when its run at a perfectly legal strip.

When people produce video and timeslips from a legal strip, to me, that is the end of it, there are no ifs or buts or maybe's.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

To be honest I have been wanting to stay out of this one, last time I innocently mentioned down hill tracks, someone took me literally.
Anyway .....

SANTA POD 
Im no civil engineer, but .....flat ?
I dont think so









This picture clearly shows an obvious downhill slant to the track









And given another example of English engineering, I dont think the Poms should be making fun of our tracks


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Class twat...eh ok
> if anyones a twat its you, with the verbal diarea you keep spitting out of your mouth, Your talkin shite, and clearly are under educated on the subject of drag racing, ergo dont leave stupid comments, and now i see your trying to have a dig at RIPS in one of your other posts... seriously go away before you make an even bigger dope of yourself.
> 
> 
> Jesus has spoken


Says the man/son of god who has had a go at Mbeg/slagged him off and various others and who mostly just slags others off on this site.Great posting there Jesus..:GrowUp:


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*irish gtr*



Irish GTR said:


> Says the man/son of god who has had a go at Mbeg/slagged him off and various others and who mostly just slags others off on this site.Great posting there Jesus..:GrowUp:



eehhhhhhhhhh ok??? your certainly not the most articulate person...
whats funny is you actually made no point what so ever...or sence..now im done with you, i made my point and.......well.........you sort of attempted to make yours....i think?..please dont answer that, i dont think i could bare listening to you talk more crap. 

TA TA.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

jesus son ofGod said:


> eehhhhhhhhhh ok??? your certainly not the most articulate person...
> whats funny is you actually made no point what so ever...or sence..now im done with you, i made my point and.......well.........you sort of attempted to make yours....i think?..please dont answer that, i dont think i could bare listening to you talk more crap.
> 
> TA TA.


Looks at post history of Jesus and laughs out loud.opcorn:

You,re some man for 1 man.:chuckle:

Nice bit of banter with you.Regards.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

All jokes aside...

Imagine HT goes out again with new spec and hits something stupid like 7.2, its all about taking the goal posts and changing the design 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah I have no idea what to expect. It seems that keeping the tyres holding the track and getting more power are huge challenges at the moment, seems its difficult to keep the head down at whatever boost levels are needed to run around the 200mph mark I get the impression they want to reach. All going well its going on the dyno in the next few days so we'll have an idea of whether we should be expecting some excitement 

I would be awesome to see a GTR get into the low 7s, it looked insane enough running as it had been!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

To think we have pedalled the white car to 177terminals i cant even imagine 200mph at the quarter!!

Different gravy lol

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

To run 200mph at full track, you'd usually be up around 170mph at 1/2 track and in around 4.5 seconds, now THATS scarey!!

Should be able to do it with stock internals aye Tweenie??? 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Off the Heat Treatments team's website from today...

Heat Treatments GTR idling


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh that just sounds naughty...


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

jesus son ofGod said:


> eehhhhhhhhhh ok??? your certainly not the most articulate person...
> whats funny is you actually made no point what so ever...or sence..now im done with you, i made my point and.......well.........you sort of attempted to make yours....i think?..please dont answer that, i dont think i could bare listening to you talk more crap.
> 
> TA TA.


Go away Andy Barnes


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome car i have said it many times over. I have Big respect for what Heat Treatments are doing pushing the limits, That's what it's all about.

Its not easy as many people think!!!


Mick:thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Awesome car i have said it many times over. I have Big respect for what Heat Treatments are doing pushing the limits, That's what it's all about.
> 
> Its not easy as many people think!!!


The fact that there have been people trying to years and they are the only ones still to have pipped HKS, and that there are actually only around a dozen GTRs I know of to have run within a second of HT from around the entire world I reckon a bit of a :bowdown1: to anyone pushing a GTR to these levels. The next year could be quite interesting, again.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> The fact that there have been people trying to years and they are the only ones still to have pipped HKS, and that there are actually only around a dozen GTRs I know of to have run within a second of HT from around the entire world I reckon a bit of a :bowdown1: to anyone pushing a GTR to these levels. The next year could be quite interesting, again.


Deffo good stuff Lith.

I am deffo going to push mine as far as i can. We know we are just hitting the surface with not a lot of experience (Well me in driving) But you never know. I WOULD JUST LOVE TO SEE THE 7 would we be in the top 10 in the world if we did?


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I think you already are?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Off the Heat Treatments team's website from today...
> 
> Heat Treatments GTR idling


Can't seem to get the video link to work?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Can't seem to get the video link to work?


Rob you must know the worlds top 10 4wd record's???


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Can't seem to get the video link to work?


Might need a Quicktime player...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So this thing has officially made over 1800hp on a hub dyno, anyone aware of more power from an RB?

Can't wait to see how it goes with the new mods.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> So this thing has officially made over 1800hp on a hub dyno, anyone aware of more power from an RB?
> 
> Is there footage???
> 
> Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> lol the lemon made 1873 with the wheels spinning.
> 
> Its all down to the mph at the end of the quarter.
> 
> 1800 bhp well done Rob dude. 6's then mate.


Are you obsessed mate? I was talking about Heat Treatments.



m6beg said:


> Lith said:
> 
> 
> > So this thing has officially made over 1800hp on a hub dyno, anyone aware of more power from an RB?
> ...


Not yet, they MAY post but its unusual for them to let slip numbers because of the obvious risk of people making funny comments. Maybe its safest not to believe them, they may have just selected the dowhhill dyno option, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

Lith said:


> Are you obsessed mate? I was talking about Heat Treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, they MAY post but its unusual for them to let slip numbers because of the obvious risk of people making funny comments. Maybe its safest not to believe them, they may have just selected the dowhhill dyno option, right?


ROFL, PMSL.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Dam Lith you bet me to it (piemaster) I was going to post that
the Heat Treatments GTR have made 



:flame:1800+hp ATW:flame:


Yeah very unusual that Kevin put that up.




Heat Treatments Racing said:


> Lith said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work guys - look forward to seeing how they come together  Are any of the cars likely to make any Masterton meets? Looks like it will be the last season this year
> ...


Also posted by Keith McGrgor

"Its always made good power, we just told people it made about 1000 hp. Just easier. We have gone for reliability with these rebuilds this season. The engine doesnt really like being run so hard, its maxed out and its tough on parts when its making that much power, plus it only gets so much traction too."


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha found an amusing video of their 7.57s run at Willowbank, people posting comments saying how stupid it is that the track is UPHILL haha. Backs up earlier comments I have made of how the way "level" looks depends a lot on perspective from the camera etc:

YouTube - heat treatment gtr 7.57 jambo 06

Hopefully their chassis/clutch refinement keeps it a little straighter so it can spend more time going forwards this season.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> Haha found an amusing video of their 7.57s run at Willowbank, people posting comments saying how stupid it is that the track is UPHILL haha. Backs up earlier comments I have made of how the way "level" looks depends a lot on perspective from the camera etc:
> 
> YouTube - heat treatment gtr 7.57 jambo 06
> 
> Hopefully their chassis/clutch refinement keeps it a little straighter so it can spend more time going forwards this season.


:clap::clap::clap:

Mick


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's another view of it 

YouTube - R32 GTR world record run 7.57


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Out standing work from the heat treaments team. I never even thought that 2000 bhp was possible. . 

Let's see what the Uk tuners can come up with over the winter break.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

If that guy its making that kind of power he should be making nearly
6.50 give ore take on the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Here's another view of it
> 
> YouTube - R32 GTR world record run 7.57



That views is crap
















Compared to the 200ft mark where i was sitting watching it scream past me in the flesh!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

wow is all i can say, be interested to see the times you guys do as your season is just starting. keeps us brits entertained until march


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Matsson said:


> If that guy its making that kind of power he should be making nearly
> 6.50 give ore take on the 1/4 mile.


In an ideal world in an ideal car maybe.

Making 2000hp on a dyno and actually being able to use 2000hp for the full 1/4 are 2 totally different things especially in a 4wd skyline chassis.

With alot less power they have already run 190mph so it'd be nice to see them cracking 200 before long.

Best of luck to them and BRING IT ON!!!!

Rob


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*Racing This Weekend*

Just thought I would post up thta the HTL GTR is Racing today & tommorow @ the Nationals this weekend.The forcast is Sun for the whole weekend so should be good . Rob from R.I.P.S is racing as well in the 240z .


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Get videos.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Thats cool. 1800 whp. Now all they need is a 18 inch wide slick on the back so it will hook. 

The Xtreme Motor Werks guys here in the US made decent power out of an RB in a 350Z chassis back in 2006. They did low 7's at 190 mph on a standard RB26 block. YouTube - 7.3 run at Englishtown


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

The HTL GTR ran 7.90 thts all ive managed to find out so far.There is still one more days racing (Sunday)


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Good luck to them tomorrow - be great to see them move their time on if the track & a bit of good fortune allows


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I left about 2pm Sunday and the last run I saw was around 7.80 @ 175 from memory.

The runs I saw/heard about on Saturday were similar times/mph. 

I Blew my transmission on my 3rd qualifying pass on Saturday but I did beat Reece on our first qualifying pass (he crept through stage and left early and was absolutly gone while I ran a 8.90/162 just watching him dissapear VERY fast in front of me)

Once in a lifetime win I'm sure, lol. But I'll take it!!!!! hahah
Reece and I had a laugh about it afterwards.


Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Rob

Must have been the pressure he was under at the lights knowing you were in the other lane :chuckle:

In all seriousnous i bet it was a fantastic moment & one you'll remember for a fair while :smokin:


----------



## StuNZ (Dec 8, 2008)

I was in contact with Kevin this morning and the GTR ran a 7.73 @ 174mph and a 7.78 @ 151mph - the later of which I was lucky enough to catch. Apparently they've got a small miss that needs to be fixed and they're still playing with the clutch - can't wait for the next meeting.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes, it was VERY clear they had alot up their sleeves and its going to be extreemly quick on a hard clean pass. (7.78 at only 151 ffs!! thats just crazy)

Reece also told us that they had to run about 20spi less boost in the lower gears than they could in Aussie. 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Crap crap quality video someone took of the run against Daniel Tye's mid/low 8 second Mazda 323 (untubbed, 13B) which was given a head start - you can get a bit of an idea of how aggressive this thing is off the line though:

YouTube - Reece McGregor vs Daniel Tye


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Holy crap that looks quick off the line. I know they've been working hard on that clutch setup...... they're clearly getting there..... awesome.

Lets hope good luck goes their way and we see them lowering the record.

What's happening with their 350Z ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

canman said:


> Lets hope good luck goes their way and we see them lowering the record.
> 
> What's happening with their 350Z ?


Z is a little on the back burner at the moment, they have the GTO running now as well so will probably put some time into getting it dialled in right and running well - first meet they ran mid 7s on a low revlimit/rich tune, and were going sub 1.1s 60ft which isn't bad I reckon  

They're also going to focus on getting the GTR running right, it was misfiring when they started raising the boost at that last meet where they did the 7.7s
so its going to get some more tuning time to get to the bottom of what was causing that so they can really open her up at the next meet (Jan 10th I think). 

Kevin has said the 350Z *might* be ready to race late this season, so I am guessing the short of it is getting the GTR on full form will be the priority


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*7.70 pass against Daniel Tye in 323*


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

From what they were saying Reece ran a 7.73 against a 7.64 index which is nice and close. I would have thought that since Tye had a 8.54 index and Tye was given the head start to suit, shouldn't he have been eliminated when he went faster than that 8.54 index or am I missing something?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Index is different to DYO. the sportmod index may now be whatever time he did, the index is basicly the record for the class which anyone in that class races off when racing another class of car running off its own index, hence the head start to one car.

If you beat the index in that race its OK, just the index may get reset for the future.

If 2 cars are in the same class then its heads up.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool I thought that might be the case, I had wondered if that was the case or if it was just another name for "Dial in" but was assigned by qualifying results instead of being chosen by the driver. Cheers


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I bet my life on it that Reece runs some amazing times in 2009 in Aus when the weather & track are good & i really hope he does 

It really helps the whole game move on when the targets keep moving forward & i would love to have to play serious catch up when we roll the car out in April next year. 

We are just under 2/10ths down as it stands now & i bet it's nearer 4 tenths come end of March 

Going to have to try & get our arses in gear for sure over the winter & early 09


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

So true, its always good to have someone to chase but your 4 10ths catch up might be just a fraction optimistic John :chuckle:

If I were a betting man, I'd bet Reece will be closer to a 6 than he is to his current time, and if that don't happen I'd bet he'll crack 200mph before long.

Then again, you might take your nighty off, wind up the power and show em all how its done:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Man it'd be awesome to see him get near a 6 but at this stage personally I'm struggling to see him going faster than 7.4, even without the power wound up he looks to be getting quite "jiggy" mid track. I'd love to see it, but it really seems to me they are pushing the limits hard.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: Rob - you have a way with words 

We just need some decent sodding weather over here next year to at least give us all a chance of getting decent weekends in 
Last 2 years have been crap so fingers crossed.

If it is 4/10ths or more then you are right - major major job to try & even get close but i'll start to unbutton my nighty rob  




R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Then again, you might take your nighty off, wind up the power and show em all how its done
> Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mick,

Were doing it all wrong man!! its all about wearing a nighty under your suit!! 

I really hope we get some good weather next year, there are a lot of people putting a lot of effort into there cars... Lets hope our bonfires dont get pissed on!

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> :chuckle: Rob - you have a way with words  I'll start to unbutton my nighty rob


Hahhaha, Nothing like a good wind up to keep your eye on the ball mate!!!

The forums been so quiet lately I thought a bit of friendly banter was well over due.

Where the hell is Mick, Atco and Co so we can get some action going again :clap:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Micks to busy trying to find a friggin RH7 sticker


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Micks to busy trying to find a friggin RH7 sticker


Lol, true, pretty sure its imminent he'll find one though along with the 250mph club sticker tweenie promised him :clap::clap:

I'll just sit back and wait for the fun to start shall I??

lol

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Can you all please keep your comments to yourselves thanks.

Some of us are very very serious on here you know about what we do.

Look at this 


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109344-just-trying-gauge-interest.html#post1024777


Sorry but you know the crack. 


Mick.

Now back to the topic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Here you go Mick, I've made you this for the White R33.











You can save yourself a few grand now mate, you've got the RH7 sticker so now you don't need to run next season and spend all that money. I got the idea from down under, can't think why they put that idea into my head though :chuckle:

Anyway, congratulations on joining the RH7 club, it's been a long time coming. Don't forget to thank your crew chief, the missus, and everybody else who believed in you.

Job done :thumbsup:


ps: Yes I know the backround is black, but white letters are a complete bitch to read on a white backround


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done that man


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Boosted said:


> Here you go Mick, I've made you this for the White R33.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahah :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

FFS!!!!!!!!!!

Daddy.


Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Where the hell is Mick, Atco and Co so we can get some action going again :clap:


Sorry Rob, work getting in the way plus have been on the new Santa Pod forum. I'll try not to do it again.

How's that twin engine jobbie coming along?

Might have to make a trip down under to see it sometime.

Also, a word of warning, JohnB has a FACTORY making nighty's  so it may involve an awful lot of unbuttoning before you get what you desire.............. :chuckle:

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Also, a word of warning, JohnB has a FACTORY making nighty's  so it may involve an awful lot of unbuttoning before you get what you desire.............. :chuckle:
> 
> DaveG


Unless he has a nice little 20 year old blondie girl with firm C cups and the right willing attitude hiding in there I won't be unbuttoning him anytime soon I can assure you!!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Now going off in another direction. Anyone gone 6's in an RB powered car ? HKS 180 did a 7.1 something at Englishtown years ago. Xtreme went 7.2~7.3 around there. 

The 2JZ powered cars have been 6.40's.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted........Do me an RH6 sticker for my RB powered rail will ya, I'm sure it'll do a 6 oneday :clap:

Sorry, coudn't resist.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tyndago said:


> Now going off in another direction. Anyone gone 6's in an RB powered car ? HKS 180 did a 7.1 something at Englishtown years ago. Xtreme went 7.2~7.3 around there.
> 
> The 2JZ powered cars have been 6.40's.


I am not aware of any, Heat Treatments were initially going to power their Z drag car with the Skyline's engine as far as I know but they decided the VQ35 had a lot more potential and are running with that. I'm pretty sure their GTR's engine in a drag chassis would be more than sufficient to go sub 7.00


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Lith said:


> I am not aware of any, Heat Treatments were initially going to power their Z drag car with the Skyline's engine as far as I know but they decided the VQ35 had a lot more potential and are running with that. I'm pretty sure their GTR's engine in a drag chassis would be more than sufficient to go sub 7.00



All I have to say about that, is there is a 2JZ powered rail here in the states. Never has made a full pass. They can not get that thing to work to save their lives. Easy to say it, harder to do it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Easy to say it, harder to do it.


Never a truer word has been spoken :thumbsup:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Different car. I thought this was the one in the US

60ft - 1.05sec MPH 136 E.T - 7.8 Sec Clutch sli- Video

_60ft - 1.05sec
MPH 136
E.T - 7.8 Sec
Clutch slipping hard have to lift off the throttle 3/4 off the track_


----------



## R-Rated (Dec 16, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Here you go Mick, I've made you this for the White R33.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:chuckle: HEY THATS FUNNY CAUSE ITS TRUE........BUT PLEASE dont insult all us aussies.. were not all tossers like some:chuckle:


----------



## rocar (May 12, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Different car. I thought this was the one in the US
> 
> 60ft - 1.05sec MPH 136 E.T - 7.8 Sec Clutch sli- Video
> 
> ...


It's in Malta


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

there will be next year it is being built right now ,cant tell anymore.start guessing


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

max1 said:


> there will be next year it is being built right now ,cant tell anymore.start guessing


It's not easy:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

max1 said:


> there will be next year it is being built right now ,cant tell anymore.start guessing


Would that be one RB26 or two Max?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

it will only need one rb26


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

A little more on topic, Heat Treatments are racing next on the 10th January - fingers crossed we'll be able to report some sharper times  It should be quite a good meet in general.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Found This On YouTube

Well made interview with Reese & info on the Heat treatments GTR


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like he got pretty serious with the car, he's lost a fair bit of size! Wanting to get lighter or perhaps having no time to workout.. sorry for off-topic


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^Lol that was my 1st thought too. Last time I've seen Reece was on a HPI DVD a few years ago and he mus have weighed 30 pounds more


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

At 4 and Rotary Nationals last weekend
Very wild ride 


YouTube - STM - Heat Treatment Racing GTR Wild Ride


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> At 4 and Rotary Nationals last weekend
> Very wild ride
> 
> 
> YouTube - STM - Heat Treatment Racing GTR Wild Ride


That didn't move around in the lane at all.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Holly [email protected]!!

VHT! Stat!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> At 4 and Rotary Nationals last weekend
> Very wild ride
> 
> 
> YouTube - STM - Heat Treatment Racing GTR Wild Ride


Thats how i do my daily trip to work.....


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

jesus!!! talk about keep your foot in


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Soooooooo glad I didn't have a go in the FED at that meet, that strip is suspect at the best of times and my hat is off to Reece for getting to the end without clipping the wall, nice drive man :smokin: but it sure looks like you'll need to get back to those 50 squizillion times better strips in Aussie to make the most of your new combo. 

Robbie.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

good boy , proper buckeroo ride.

Would like to look at the logging from that run to see how much side G it had during the run.

Mark


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

As far as I know it picked up a rear wheel when he got it away from the wall lol


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Good lad, thats how its done lol :thumbsup::thumbsup: Reece yr a nutter. Well done and hope to see this beast out again soon.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

anybody know what time he did


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

ha! fair play, hats off to that man that is impressive driving there!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL @ Reece!! That boy doesn't know the meaning of taking it easy :chuckle:


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Matsson said:


> anybody know what time he did


That was an 8.05sec pass.

The track was pretty bad that day, raining on and off all day, and annoying head wind and an oil spill towards the end of the track.

The Pac Performance RX3 still managed to pull off a 7.4sec pass after hitting the wall :bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I watched a few of the quick guys run earlier on and they all got into trouble and backed off at the same place I get into trouble on a fully prepped track on a good day, so after talking with the area steward and him agreeing we'd be mad to run we decided not to run.

I heard the Pac boys were not too happy later in the day and one of them dragged his chutes all the way back to the pits twice, looking very angry, I wonder if they were being "told" to run seeing as they were the main attraction??

The 7 second electric bike came up but then refused to run when I was watching too so it was obviously a pretty average surface at that stage.

Just imagine how quick Reeces GTR will be on a good track with a clean run, its clearly got some serious power just using it to its full potential is another thing all together.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah the track condition was shocking, I left early in the day knowing that even if there was going to be any racing - the chance of crashes was high, clean runs low and I didn't really want to see that. Its amazing that Pac managed that fast, in an RX3 no less... and the video of the HT GTR speaks for itself in terms of power and Reece's ability and general testicular fortitude to get the thing down the strip like that.

For reference, they did a shakedown run a week before nats in better conditions and did a 7.8 @ 177mph... on a good track and with Reece going full attack mode I reckon this setup has the goods to reset the record


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Soooooooo glad I didn't have a go in the FED at that meet, that strip is suspect at the best of times and my hat is off to Reece for getting to the end without clipping the wall, nice drive man :smokin: but it sure looks like you'll need to get back to those 50 squizillion times better strips in Aussie to make the most of your new combo.
> 
> Robbie.


Your right Rob

We are getting close to sending the car back to aussie and leaving it there, we are just working on finding storage and i base to work from in brisbane.,its a shame but if we want to progress any further and better our times we have no option. As a team we want to improve with the power and chassis set up mods we have made over the last two years.

Cause i mean lets face it,at the end of the day we all want to go quicker and there is no fun in going and racing a car that you have to detune by 300hp to get down the track safely 

We are planning to run the car at the nzdra nationals as we really would like to run in the 7.60s on nz soil as hard as it may be we think it can be done as our best in NZ is 7.71,as we are sure that there is at least 2-3 tenths between nz and aus tracks, which was also fustrating as the 3 meetings we have attended this year have had periods of rain through out the day :bawling: .We seemed to have tracion in first and second gear but when we select 3rd were the car starts making some good boost and power it becomes a real handfull.

The logging data from that run showed that he was on and off the throttle 4times, through the middle of the track and when power was applied in 5th the car starts wandering again

All going well after the nationals the car will recieve a full strip down and rebuild and planning to be in aussie for the start of winternationals 5th June.

Will keep you all posted

HTR Racing


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Lith said:


> Reece's ability and general testicular fortitude


what a quote, love it

k


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats one hell of a save and effort to keep that car out of that crash barrier at that sort of speed.:clap:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

awesome power ! thats what i want.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Heat Treatments said:


> Cause i mean lets face it,at the end of the day we all want to go quicker and there is no fun in going and racing a car that you have to detune by 300hp to get down the track safely


Agreed, we are pulling out a similar amount at the moment, especially from around 150 meters out to make it to the end in 1 piece, as soon as the power really wants to come on strong, the bumps start and the fun begins. 



Heat Treatments said:


> We seemed to have tracion in first and second gear but when we select 3rd were the car starts making some good boost and power it becomes a real handfull.


Exactly the same here, 1.11 60ft, then we're just 0.03 off the cars previous 6.8 second pace at the 330, then only on 7.1 second pace by 1/2 track (already backing power off by then with only 150mph on board) then having to tip toe over the rollercoaster to the end on 17psi boost, it sucks big time.

I'll see you at the finals as I presume your not comming to Masterton with either car?

Rob.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

We are repairing the GTO at present, and have trouble with the skyline trying to get over the white painted lines just after the 60ft. There seems to be no way through them and one wheel is allways on the paint.

But it should suit you rail as it should be narrow enough to go between the lines and its nice and flat, no roller coaster


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Has there been any progress on the 350Z? I am guessing from the time of year it may not make an appearance this season?


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Lith said:


> Has there been any progress on the 350Z? I am guessing from the time of year it may not make an appearance this season?


Progress has slowed on the 350z due to the race season being here along with repairing the GTO.

I am guessing it will take time as once we do have it up and running we will need to do a hell of alot of testing as the bar has been raised so high in the pro-rear drive turbo classes.

Things to look forward to


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah the bar has gone up surprisingly high, at one stage I had thought that the likes of Rayglass might just crack the 7s mark and you guys would carry it further - but things have got very very fast. I look forward to seeing the two Heat Treatments tube frame madness machines coming out with a vengence


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

You are right things have moved very quickly.

But as you have seen we are a very determined team as everyone would have seen from the skyline.

May take us a while to get things sorted but we are sure we can get there,and get a good result.

In the meantime we will persist with the skyline as we feel there is room for improvement from the times we ran in aussie.

I will be looking forward to wait we have planned for the car over the next couple of months.

Reece.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Bring it to Santa Pod and experience a lovely English summer. If you play your cards right, you might actually meet some 'genuine' whining poms instead of just hearing about them. :chuckle:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

That's great to hear Reese, Please don't give up developing the GTR.

Would be sad to see it end up on the other side of the ditch, But if it means more good runs, so be it.

Pity NZ can't build a decent strip!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

NZ has some great engineers, but NZ Immigration needs to let more Irish in. That way you'll have some nice smooth tarmac. :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

There is going to be a decent strip in NZ in the next year or two, Masterton Motorplex has limited days using an airfield and have resource consent for a dedicated strip built on the same area of land. I am pretty sure there is intention of moving this along quite quickly so that there will be events to be had in the near(ish) future.

Considering the general venue is a known quantity, none of the dirt/sand/altitude/compromises on VHT laying to keep the corners people happy and it will be a dedicated strip with no paint etc I think it would be one to look out for.

Reece/Kevin - not sure if you guys had actually heard about that or not, but aside from the distance I reckon it'd be much more convenient than relocating to Oz if you can hold off another season or so 

Linky if you were not aware of that: Masterton Motorplex Drag Racing :: News Item

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

PS. I should say HOPEFULLY, but really this needs to happen for the sport - IMHO. Meremere and Taupo are clearly not cutting it....


----------



## StuNZ (Dec 8, 2008)

New HP readings up on the HTL website - impressive!!!


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Anybody know what turbo they are running?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

****ing huge Garrett one


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

1667 horsepower.

Turbo would be pretty big to throw that number down. 

A 4718 will do about 1400 hp
A 5533 will do about 1700 hp

They do go even bigger. 

TurboByGarrett.com - Turbochargers


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

on the first page of this thread, what are the 3 blue pipes running to the coil pack area ?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh my good lord!!!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

chippy said:


> on the first page of this thread, what are the 3 blue pipes running to the coil pack area ?


Looks like water venting. There are pipe plugs in the head there.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bloody hell only just seen this & hats off to you Reece - character building run and a half :smokin:

Car looks awesome & great to see it being developed further :smokin:


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

one word... amazing. What ignition coils are those?


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

A very nice video of this amazing GTR and an interview with the man Reece Mcgregor !

YouTube - Heat Treatments 1992 R32 GT-R 1400HP


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

StuNZ said:


> New HP readings up on the HTL website - impressive!!!


Andre has just retuned the car with the latest changes, apparently found another 115hp - given the last figure was 1667 then I extrapolate that it must be 1782hp now. Not so shabby, really! :runaway:

They also put an interesting pic or two up:









Source of the madness:
HTL Racing - Workshop

Keep up the good work guys, looking forward to seeing what this season brings for you


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

HTL racing had a planned test session at Fram dragway today,we made the most of the good current weather,before the car goes in the container next week to get shipped queensland.

With the up coming aussie trip we thought we would do some testing on street radials, and things are looking good to give the current ausie record of Theo Wollets [email protected] 160mph a good shake up 

Theo's record appears to be the quickest on full street radials in Australia,but there may be others ?

Thought we would make the most of the sticky tracke while we are there


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

There will also be more pics and vids on the HTL Racing website over the next couple of days.

Thanks
HTL Racing.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Heat Treatments said:


> HTL racing had a planned test session at Fram dragway today,we made the most of the good current weather


Sooooooooo, do tell


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Heat Treatments said:


> HTL racing had a planned test session at Fram dragway today,we made the most of the good current weather,before the car goes in the container next week to get shipped queensland.
> 
> With the up coming aussie trip we thought we would do some testing on street radials, and things are looking good to give the current ausie record of Theo Wollets [email protected] 160mph a good shake up
> 
> ...


Theo is not the quickest on street radials.

Street Drag Challenge | High Performance Imports Magazine

i better pull my finger out and run a decent time...im now back in 6th place.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Red R Racing said:


> Theo is not the quickest on street radials.
> 
> Street Drag Challenge | High Performance Imports Magazine
> 
> i better pull my finger out and run a decent time...im now back in 6th place.


The ET Streets aren't radials, but the 8.55 by the Cryodon Wholesalers R32 GT-R was pretty quick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Red R Racing said:


> Theo is not the quickest on street radials.
> 
> Street Drag Challenge | High Performance Imports Magazine
> 
> i better pull my finger out and run a decent time...im now back in 6th place.


Who designed that web page???:chairshot:chairshot, can't hardly read a thing.

Pretty sure Reece will have ment for a GTR and have no problem going quicker than an 8.7.


I can't even read any info for 6th.

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Mark From Godzilla is the quickest GTR on radials with an 8.7 (and a 1.27 60' time!?)

Should be a very intereting Jambo 2010 meet that is for sure 

Rob, when are you making the trip over?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I got so close to booking tickets over to that but none of my mates are quite obsessed enough to go too and I'm not quite obsessed enough to go alone haha. Sounds like a bunch of awesome though, particularly curious at how quick the thing can go on radials.... obviously Reece figures its not loose enough on full slicks? Lol.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Lith said:


> I got so close to booking tickets over to that but none of my mates are quite obsessed enough to go too and I'm not quite obsessed enough to go alone haha. Sounds like a bunch of awesome though, particularly curious at how quick the thing can go on radials.... obviously Reece figures its not loose enough on full slicks? Lol.


I was looking for some numbers, but I know some cars have gone into the 6's on MT Street Radials. Mickey Thompson Performance Tires & Wheels

Radial tire racing is decently popular in parts of the US.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah I know, people have also gone 6s on full slicks smaller than HT are using,,,, seems to be harder to make AWDs go that quick. I was assuming we were talking times for GTRs


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Rob, 
Page
Zoom
Zoom In or Ctrl +

Old boy ...
Put your glasses on (thats what the kids always say to me)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its not that glen, the size of the text is fine, on the link I saw they had black text on dark grey background and you couldn't read a bloody thing (the lines between the black text on light grey) have another look, position 2, 4 6 etc.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its not that glen, the size of the text is fine, on the link I saw they had black text on dark grey background and you couldn't read a bloody thing (the lines between the black text on light grey) have another look, position 2, 4 6 etc.


Who cares about those ones anyway? Only #1 is important, right?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I agree, its just the clown that designed that web page needs to be shot, mind you he would be an Aussie so its understandable I suppose. lol.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh I see,
Sometimes when I pick up NZPC mag (by my own admission, I actually bought the latest one as it has an article about Ricks Datsun 1200) they seem to like putting dark font on nearly as dark backgrounds, which I find pretty annoying.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Car Engine Capacity Compressor Nitrous Tyres ET 60ft MPH Track Driver Workshop

1 R32 Skyline GT-R RB26DETT 2568cc Garrett GT47 No M/T 255/60R16 8.7 1.27 158 WIllowbank Mark Jacobesen Godzilla Motorsport

2 R32 Skyline GT-R OS RB30 2996cc T67-25G x2 No M/T 275/40R17 8.899 1.467 161 AIR Kier Wilson Willall Racing

3 R32 Skyline GT-R RB30/26 2996cc GT3037S x2 Yes M/T 255/50R16 8.94 1.4 159 WSID Paul Mouhayet Self/C&V Performance

4 R32 Skyline GT-R RB26DETT 2568cc T88H-38GK No M/T 255/50R16 8.957 1.427 160 Wllbnk Theo Woollett BSM

5 R32 Skyline GT-R OS RB30 2996cc GT2835R x2 No Nitto 275/40R17 9.45 1.48 151 AIR John Munro Tilbrook

*6 R32 Skyline GT-R RB26DETT 2568cc HKS T51R SPL No M/T 255/50R16 9.457 1.36 143 Willowbank Paul Diemar Godzilla Motorsport*

7 R32 Skyline GT-R OS RB30 2996cc TD06-20Gx2 No M/T 275/40R17 9.69 - 150 Hthcte Kurt Wilson Willall Racing

8 R32 Skyline GT-R RB26DETT 2568cc GCG x 2 No Yoko A048R 9.78 1.54 143 Wllbnk Mark Berry Hi-Octane/CnJ

9 R32 Skyline GT-R RB26DETT 2568cc TD06-20Gx2 No M/T 255/50R16 9.81 1.485 144 Wlbnk Roger Garcia Coastal Dyno & Perf

10 1996 Subaru WRX EJ20 2500cc Custom Garrett No BFG 225/45R17 9.963 1.7 149 willowbank Errol Brittain Flat 4 Performance


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

I think to keep things fair on the 4wd, nitto 245-45-17 tires will be the only ones to use,as some of the other tires that have been mentioned are far from street legal:thumbsup:

The first shake down and testing passes will be on the 11th Aug,we will be setting up live data system via our website, so will be able to report from the track,if not it will be via Rob

Cheers Kev
HTL RACING


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Kev, that is like saying cars should only use HKS turbos 

Any drag radial will do, such as BFG's, Nitto, Hoosier, and Mickey Thompson. As long as they are not the grooved slicks like the M/T ET Street's (which are not street legal or even radial) on the Croydon Wholesalers "quickest DOT tired" GTR, then it's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Any drag radial will do, such as BFG's, Nitto, Hoosier, and Mickey Thompson


Or any other tire that my mate uses...

Yoda imported some 555's specifically so he could compare his car to the Japanese cars.
(Like the Veilside street legal car 8.6 on radials)
He could have run anything.

But to be honest it not going to fly in Oz because pretty much everyone just runs whatever they want.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mmmmmmm, I can see this being just another "oh but it doesn't count" type of thing.

If a record is a record when using radials, as far as I can see, as long as you are in fact on radials thats pretty much the end of it, anything goes as long as they are radials.

Its like going for the quickest RB record then others saying you can only use a RB28 because thats what the RB record was set with.

Whats going to happen if someone goes for a GTR street ET record but goes about things in a slightly different way? if its still a GTR, still 4WD, still RB etc, blah blah blah its got to be ok with everyone surely?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Kev, the quickest *radial* GTR is actually Veilside's R32 R1 Street Drag with an [email protected] (has run as high as 172.50MPH), then the Veilside R34 with an 8.641, then Godzilla's 8.74.

Rob, this record will be clear cut because the line in the sand is so very clear: radial tyres.

There shouldn't be any arguments. However, I can almost guarantee that there will be - But not from me 



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Whats going to happen if someone goes for a GTR street ET record but goes about things in a slightly different way? if its still a GTR, still 4WD, still RB etc, blah blah blah its got to be ok with everyone surely?


This has already been done to death and [RH9GTR] is #1 Street GTR


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Heat Treatments said:


> I think to keep things fair on the 4wd, nitto 245-45-17 tires will be the only ones to use,as some of the other tires that have been mentioned are far from street legal:thumbsup:
> 
> The first shake down and testing passes will be on the 11th Aug,we will be setting up live data system via our website, so will be able to report from the track,if not it will be via Rob
> 
> ...


I can see where you are coming from, but MT ET Street Radials are awesome and also legal... can imagine you guys needing every bit of hook up you can get and most of the fast guys these days are on them


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> Rob, this record will be clear cut because the line in the sand is so very clear: radial tyres.


I agree.



NXTIME said:


> This has already been done to death and [RH9GTR] is #1 Street GTR


I wasn't refereing to any car in particular but I agree with ^^^.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, sounds fair. Look forward to seeing how fast this goes on radials tho, should be very very cool though again Nittos I am a bit worried about lol. Have seen some sketchy Japanese runs on Nittos


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Heat Treatments said:


> I think to keep things fair on the 4wd, nitto 245-45-17 tires will be the only ones to use,as some of the other tires that have been mentioned are far from street legal:thumbsup:


The Mickey Thompson Street Radial is the tire to use. The Nitto is going to be a dangerous disadvantage on a car this powerful. If you are running the Nitto, you might as well have a normal street tire on it.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

tyndago said:


> The Mickey Thompson Street Radial is the tire to use. The Nitto is going to be a dangerous disadvantage on a car this powerful. If you are running the Nitto, you might as well have a normal street tire on it.


yep...ive managed to crack a 1.34 60' on these in a 1474kg street GTR. I dont think Nitto's could have even got any where near a 1.3*.

G'day Kevin, I was the fella from Aust. having a few beers with you and Reece at 'the shed' in Taupo a few years back after Import All Stars. The beers were ok...the trays of tequila though were bloody sensational!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im not entirely familair with the rules, but if its radial tires, then why would you disadvantage yourself by running a tire less than the best tire for the class ?
I can understand specifically wanting to run the 555 , like I said, so you can make a direct comparison to the historical Japanese class times.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'd be running the best radial I could get for a radial record, seems a no brainer to me, although if HT can beat the record on Nitto's big ups to them 

Robbie.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Red R Racing said:


> yep...ive managed to crack a 1.34 60' on these in a 1474kg street GTR. I dont think Nitto's could have even got any where near a 1.3*.
> 
> G'day Kevin, I was the fella from Aust. having a few beers with you and Reece at 'the shed' in Taupo a few years back after Import All Stars. The beers were ok...the trays of tequila though were bloody sensational!


You are sure right:thumbsup:


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'd be running the best radial I could get for a radial record, seems a no brainer to me, although if HT can beat the record on Nitto's big ups to them
> 
> Robbie.


Seems like the MT radials mite be the way to go,we will look into it.

What seems to be the popular size used in Aus?


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Heat Treatments said:


> Seems like the MT radials mite be the way to go,we will look into it.
> 
> What seems to be the popular size used in Aus?


Kevin,
255 x 50 x 16 has netted the best 60' times. They need to be heat cycled before they really perform and can be quite greasy fresh. Best to burn them up really well the night before using and let them cool right off overnight. I used this method recently with a fresh set and broke a rear axle on the 1st launch the next day, it also destroyed the clutch packs in the Nismo 2 way. They gripped very firmly unfortunately...lol.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you mind me asking you guys something..........,what bloody time is it over there,if you are posting at 6 am UK time on the forum?

Most of us are all still tucked up in bed fast asleep at that time.:chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

AUS/NZ is ahead ... +10hrs maybe


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

For what its worth I ran MT ET's for a couple of years then swapped to the Hoosier Street Radial. I would agree with the comments about the Nitto's.

With regard to MT and Hoosier, my 'feel' was that grip from both tyres was comparable there was very little to choose between them, assuming they are warmed up appropriately.

The only 'difference' I can identify is that the walls on the Hoosier 'wrinkle' better and appear to give the car a smoother transmission take up on launch. In simple terms they seem to be kinder to the car. The 60foots where comparable (1.5sec, 1660kg car), HOWEVER I am not running anything like the amount of power as the HT car, albeit mine is a lot heavier.

My advice would be to try either the MT or Hoosier and see which you feel works best on your car. The one issue might be if Hoosier do a suitable 16inch!

Good luck!

DaveG


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for that,we now have a selection of 15" and 16" rims.

Our first test run will be on Good year drag slicks,after we get a feel for things we will look into the radials and other tires we have.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice, look forward to hearing how it all goes. The 255/16s have been used by all sorts to do some crazy times... even with RWDs. 

Best of luck for the trip, hope everything pays off! Go give the Australians a scare


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Forget the Nittos. As Paul said, M/T 255/50/16's are the pick for radials.
Not familar with many cars using Hoosier radials, except for the CRD [JUN] R32 which had a 1.534 60' (1600-ish KG weight) using 275/40/17's.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Irish GTR said:


> Do you mind me asking you guys something..........,what bloody time is it over there,if you are posting at 6 am UK time on the forum?
> 
> Most of us are all still tucked up in bed fast asleep at that time.:chuckle:


was 6:14pm when i posted...just before dinner.

The M/T's wrinkle up ok for a radial...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Red R Racing said:


> was 6:14pm when i posted...just before dinner.
> 
> The M/T's wrinkle up ok for a radial...
> 
> ...


Those tires look like they will work good,we will have to ask Theo if we can burrow them to have a crack at the record

Time is running out as the car leaves in the container tomorrow:thumbsup:

A great track cant come soon enough.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

And full-weight GTR wheels-up launches as well 










and


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Makes one wonder why you even bother with 4wd doesn't it, lol.

I can't see pictures like them ever comming from Meremere.

Best of luck HT and keep me posted,

Robbie.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Heat Treatments said:


> Those tires look like they will work good,we will have to ask Theo if we can burrow them to have a crack at the record
> 
> Time is running out as the car leaves in the container tomorrow:thumbsup:
> 
> A great track cant come soon enough.


I can arrange a new set to be waiting in brisbane when you arrive if you like Kevin, i can also get you some rims and get them fitted up as well.

let me know if i can assist.

Paul


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Red R Racing said:


> I can arrange a new set to be waiting in brisbane when you arrive if you like Kevin, i can also get you some rims and get them fitted up as well.
> 
> let me know if i can assist.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

Thanks for the offer,we will keep it in mind,we will start off on the slicks and will try the radials on our test days.

We have 3 seperate events alone planned in august, being the 11th-17th-18th and also the jamboree on the 21st-22nd.

After that those events we will review the comp calender.

Reece.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Makes one wonder why you even bother with 4wd doesn't it, lol.


Project GTST is a good case in point,:thumbsup:


Good luck to to the HT car,Id say the times will tumble.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> Project GTST is a good case in point,:thumbsup:


For sure, totally different type of car to a GTR though and far more engineered and purpose built for running mid 7s.

I'm keen to see Reece crack the 200mph mark, thats going to be a great day for us all and not such a good day for the old bogan V8 guys, lol.

Robbie.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Testing due to happen in Oz on Wednesday afternoon, should be very interesting  Looking forward to hearing how the efforts to lower the record go!


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

There Facebook page with regular updates & will have there testing timers up today as well

Log in | Facebook


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Test and tune canceled due to bad weather... :bawling:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just heard from Reece, they are on the way back to NZ tonight then going back to Aussie on Monday to have another go.

Even though the forcast for tomorrow is OK, he said its rained so much there's water comming up from under the rubber on the track, bummer!!!!


Robbie.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Just sitting at the airport,we are off to Brisbane again this morning.

We have a full days testing lined up tomorrow,fingers crossed the weather and car behaves.

HTL Racing.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Come to the uk it never rains here LOL


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Heat Treatments said:


> Just sitting at the airport,we are off to Brisbane again this morning.
> 
> We have a full days testing lined up tomorrow,fingers crossed the weather and car behaves.
> 
> HTL Racing.


Awesome mate, weather looks good here, should be good there, best of luck and don't go cracking that 200mph too soon, keep the V8 boys worried for a bit longer yet,

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like the weather will be mint for this one, this should be good


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Come to the uk it never rains here LOL


Los Angeles. 80 and sunny. All the time.

Good luck in Brisbane. Its normally pretty good over there too.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Getting anxious for an update........I'm not sure if they are going into a night time session but I'll update as soon as I get a text from Reece.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It'll be tomorrow, Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Your right, just heard from Reece, they are running top fuel today and HT are getting the car ready for tomorrow.

Place your bets...............

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Just for tomorrows testing? Hmm, tough one. I'll be ambitious and go for around 7.6 @ ~185mph - with more to come with the coming days. 

I'll shoot for a low 7.4 @ 196mph or so in the end.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Pretty much bang on what I thought too, but I'll go with a 7.5 of some sort at 190+ in testing and down to low 7.4s @ 200 in the end,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just had another update:

They still havn't been on track due to not getting a log book when the car was inspected, it passed obviously but now they won't let them race till they get the log book which is "on the way"

geeeeeeze, poor Reece must be chomping at the bit,

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

If they had someone on the ground here looking after their needs properly things would have gone much smoother. I stuck my hand up earlier in the thread but it seems whoever they have looking them here in Aust. has made a rather large error. My business partner (engine machinist) is an ANDRA technical inspector and could have ensured all boxes were ticked when the car arrived here in Aust.

I hope they get it sorted out today but knowing ANDRA's additude towards fast turbocharged cars i wont be holding my breath.

Good luck Reece, Kevin and crew.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Red R Racing said:


> knowing ANDRA's additude towards fast turbocharged cars i wont be holding my breath.


I'll tell Reece to just tell them it might do 12s on a good track, should be ok then aye 

No dought they'll be out as soon as its sorted.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

All sorted now, first launch resulted in a massive bog - way more traction than they are used to. The clutch has been adjusted a bit to suit and they're ready to have another go....


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

ran 7.8 @ 184MPH OTB


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

That run was straight, sounds like its passes so far have been straight as anything. I suspect the next run with the clutch adjusted a little more could start making things quite interesting, my ~185mph trap speed for today may prove too conservative....


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Rod Harvey just went 6.47 @ 222mph in the Pro Turbo Rayglass Celica :flame:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy crap!!! Thats awesome


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Man thats getting it on!!! Track must be mint.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds promising. 
Track usually is great for Jambo


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

60ft and 1/2 track ET and mph were well down too, so its looking good!!!!

Hope to get more updates later today

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Be great to see then get sub 7.4 & see it all move on again  - good luck guys !! 

Jesus christ - Rod Harvey


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

trackday addict said:


> Be great to see then get sub 7.4 & see it all move on again  - good luck guys !!


Yep I have a sneaking suspicion the GTR record may be cracked in the coming hours...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Lith said:


> Yep I have a sneaking suspicion the GTR record may be cracked in the coming hours...


Isn't the internet cool stuff. Great job to Heat Treatments. 184 mph shows they have some more in it.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, there should be at least another 10mph!

<edit> First pass was a bog, they're trying to find the sweet spot with the clutch - hopefully they start narrowing in on it


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Next run should be coming soon, one of the other cars testing kissed a wall but all sorted and nothing major by the sounds. A bit more clutch adjustment has been done, and sounds like the traction is great so they're going to dip into the power reserves a little deeper and see how a few more hp get on with the track


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just had a txt, way more grip than they are use to, bogging badly on the line, 1.40 60ft, 8.4 @ 184.

Takes alot of torque to get 1300+kg moving quickly with the grip they have, sounds like they're trying more boost, more clutch slip and possibly a lower 1st gear ratio.

Robbie.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

8.22 @ 183mph - this time Reece had to back out because of a big sideways. It seems to like the mid 180mph area, regardless of how it gets there.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Last run of the day was a 7.73 @ 187 mph lose . Getting there....


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Rest day today,and give the car some attention

We are having some success..but also having to re-adjust to this sticky track,so much different than what we are use to.

We are changing gearbox ratios today,as our 60ft times are suffering with the car bogging down,
as we normaly run consistant 1.18 1.20
And even on our last run of the day ([email protected]) we ran a 1.32 60ft and were 3 tenths slower to the half track, but the mph was good 149.8mph.

If we can find those 3 tenths to the half track?:thumbsup:

Time will tell.

HTL Racing


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yep, surely looks like your on for 7.4s with the 60fts back where they should be.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds promising, good luck with the changes and rest - hope the weekend goes well


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

YouTube - Reece Testing For Jamboree 20 2010


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Interesting...... you don't hear any gear changes till well after 1/2 track then you hear just 2.

Rob


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

haha ooh my that was quite a tall first gear 

All the best to the htl race team!
I watch this thread for updates all the time.
Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

just spoke to Reece on the phone, game over.

broke the Liberty output shaft. I have access to a complete box for them in Brisbane but as the output shaft is a custom item no spare is available from it.

bugger.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Damn!!!!! I just text Reece for an update, wasn't expecting that with the clutch set up so lose, ah well thats the way it goes sometimes I supose but I really do feel for them, such a lot of work only to have a simple part fail sucks big time.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Damn!!!!! I just text Reece for an update, wasn't expecting that with the clutch set up so lose, ah well thats the way it goes sometimes I supose but I really do feel for them, such a lot of work only to have a simple part fail sucks big time.
> 
> Rob


I think they should have you on the next plane over with one in your carry on luggage Rob. Actually bring a couple, ill get Reece to call you and let you know where they are kept at HT.

Rob our sticky tracks do have a downside to them, we break a lot of driveline stuff.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

That really really sucks


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

At least the guys at HT should be able to make a new output shaft to the correct specs and know that it shouldnt fail.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

comzilla87 said:


> At least the guys at HT should be able to make a new output shaft to the correct specs and know that it shouldnt fail.


from what i could acertain while speaking to Reece the shaft is a custom item, id say it is already produced by HT.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Did Mark get his spare engine in and going for today? any results?


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Did Mark get his spare engine in and going for today? any results?


Godzilla fixed the head, then put the car into the wall on a demo pass.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Not GTR, but Rayglass won the event in the Celica... 6.41 at 224mph makes it the worlds quickest and fastest sport compact! Go NZ 

Shame the GTRs had a bad meet, maybe I can make it over to see a record get broken


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Red R Racing said:


> Godzilla fixed the head, then put the car into the wall on a demo pass.


Oh no, is the car repairable?
hope so, love watching this car and very impressed with the results so far
Ron


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Mark Jacobsens crash in The GodZilla Motorsports GTR from Jamboree 

Launched Real Hard but the back end tapped out. 

YouTube - mark jacobson r32 and the wall


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ouch! 


What a shame.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

At least it was a relatively low speed impact, further down the track at a higher rate of knots it would have been a lot worse. Fortunately no harm came to Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bugger - hope Mark is ok & the damage cosmetic mainly - never a nice thing to happen & the car has got quicker & quicker & be great to see it back stronger than ever 

Sorry to hear that things didnt go to plan fully for the HTL guys but i have no doubt they will be back soon enough smashing times as a great team with a great set up 

These cars can be a bitch when they want to be & for every one memorable run you have 10 so so's  - 

Just great though to see everyone still pushing the boundries hard in our different parts of the world


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

trackday addict said:


> Bugger - hope Mark is ok & the damage cosmetic mainly - never a nice thing to happen & the car has got quicker & quicker & be great to see it back stronger than ever
> 
> Sorry to hear that things didnt go to plan fully for the HTL guys but i have no doubt they will be back soon enough smashing times as a great team with a great set up
> 
> ...


Fortunately Mark is fine but the damage to the car appears terminal. Im sure Mark will come back bigger and better than ever with a new car. Id suggest it may come in the form of a purpose built car rather than a modified road car.

Twin HKS T51R SPL BB VR38 tube frame R35 GTR perhaps?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That was some wicked launch


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

crap - fingers crossed it's fixable as has come a long way - is the fuel cell in the rear or up front ? - if rear thank christ it didnt go up !

35 would be cool to see - only a matter of time really before we see one & twin 51 spl's would be very cool 
Great turbo & loved the one we used to have 



Red R Racing said:


> Fortunately Mark is fine but the damage to the car appears terminal. Im sure Mark will come back bigger and better than ever with a new car. Id suggest it may come in the form of a purpose built car rather than a modified road car.
> 
> Twin HKS T51R SPL BB VR38 tube frame R35 GTR perhaps?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

RIP  And bring on the replacement! Sorry to hear too..

I was hoping to see that really push HT, awesome rivalry I am sure is good for everyone.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Red R Racing said:


> Fortunately Mark is fine but the damage to the car appears terminal. Im sure Mark will come back bigger and better than ever with a new car. Id suggest it may come in the form of a purpose built car rather than a modified road car.


The announcer jinxed that one. The car sounds really pissed off(mad), in a good way. You can hear the revs.

It sounded like he may have lifted or was it just the shift, because the back stepped out in a big hurry.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Lith said:


> RIP  And bring on the replacement! Sorry to hear too..
> 
> I was hoping to see that really push HT, awesome rivalry I am sure is good for everyone.


Yeah the 'little black duck' has certainly been a hero car of mine and having been involved with the team for a couple of years ive seen how 'on the edge' driving an IRS car with that power level is. Mark doesn't hold back and ive seen the logging data (yes 100% throttle position when the car is sideways at 150+MPH!!) of quite a few 'sideways' passes that has left me thinking how much longer can this continue before it comes unstuck. Thankfully it didn't happen in the deep end of the track where it could have been much worse.

Cars can be rebuilt/repaired/replaced but ones heath and wellbeing sometimes cannot.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Wow, that really does suck, it was quite a hard lateral impact so I'm not surprised its terminal, just shows it can all come unstuck so easy, real bummer:bawling::bawling::bawling:

Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Wow, that really does suck, it was quite a hard lateral impact so I'm not surprised its terminal, just shows it can all come Rob


If you look at the big still shot earlier in the thread, you can see a dent in the fender on the right side,just behind the front door, seems like it bent the back of the car hard enough to bend the opposite side.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

tyndago said:


> If you look at the big still shot earlier in the thread, you can see a dent in the fender on the right side,just behind the front door, seems like it bent the back of the car hard enough to bend the opposite side.


yep.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tyndago said:


> It sounded like he may have lifted or was it just the shift, because the back stepped out in a big hurry.


If you listen to this one, it sounds like it just lit up when it grabbed 2nd?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGbTdyRnd9Y

Maybe not enough front split as it seemed to react like a 2wd car?

Rob


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh damn, that is a sad sight to see


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Ouch  that is such a shame. I'm well gutted for u guys, i love watching the progress of this car. 
Does sound like the tyres spun up right at the end there


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

Showed the vid to a friend who has a bit of experience with quick gtr's - he said it reacted like it snapped a front or rear half shaft.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Or the diff might have thrown a wobbler when all that grunt hit it as I guess when he shifted to 2nd any 'boost/rev' restrictions came off and the afterburner lit up.

It would be very sad to see such a piece of history and a car that has served the guys well to be consigned to the scrap heap. I hope they cosmetically straighten her out and put the car on display somewhere. It is worthy and deserves it.

DaveG


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

SafT said:


> Showed the vid to a friend who has a bit of experience with quick gtr's - he said it reacted like it snapped a front or rear half shaft.


rear left looks to have let go after watching it closely. Ive done the same but fortunately it did it off the line. Ive also raced with the lsd broken on that side and its very hard to keep off the walls with 1/3 less power on radials let alone with that amount of power on slicks. Mark has always shown incredible car control and i say that another driver behind the wheel with less skill would have seen the car go nose in.


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, saw the vid of that pass with the stripped diff spline


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Maybe not enough front split as it seemed to react like a 2wd car?


Yeah I was thinking that, as soon as I saw the vid it reminded me of when GTSts let go of half shafts - here's a mate of mine's RB30DET GTSt reacting to a snapped half shaft in 3rd at Taupo but obviously far less power/violence:
YouTube - Costello Motorsport R32 GTS-T


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Maybe Mark or Red R will be able to let us know if they found any broken axles, does seem strange that it headed left though, usually with wheelspin only they tend to head right.

Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Maybe Mark or Red R will be able to let us know if they found any broken axles, does seem strange that it headed left though, usually with wheelspin only they tend to head right.
> 
> Rob


Spinning the front wheels, I have headed left hard. He nearly caught it. He did a hell of a job getting the correction in.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

We are heading back to Australia today to run at the top fuel champs in willowbank this weekend on 25th and 26th.

Will post up details as they go.:wavey:

HTL Racing


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

good luck guys ,have fun


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

that'll bring Johnny out of his winter hibernation


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

First runs will be in a few hours - good luck Reece and crew 

Andy - if you are talking about Bradshaw then HT beating his time moves him to #3 in the Skyline charts, or still nowhere in the GTR runnings haha


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

"Best run, 7.93 @ 176mph with a slipping clutch from mid track, first run of the day we broke a rear axle out of the hole. We did a total of two runs, tomorrow morning we need to change the clutch so its an early start for the team"


----------

